# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  اخبار اليوم الثلاثاء 6\5\1431 هـ

## ملكة سبأ

صباحكم طاعة وخير 

حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم الثلاثاء 6\5\1431 للـ 24 ساعة القادمة ابتدأ من التاسعة صباحاً
تظهر تشكيلات من السحب على مناطق جنوب غرب المملكة ومرتفعات منطقة مكة المكرمة وتمتد حتى منطقة القصيم تتخللها سحب رعدية ممطرة تسبق بنشاط في الرياح السطحية خاصة على مرتفعات عسير وجازان ونجران ورؤية غير جيدة بسبب الاتربة المثارة والعوالق الترابية بسبب نشاط الرياح السطحية على اجزاء من مناطق غرب ووسط المملكة . 

البحر الأحمر 
الرياح السطحية:جنوبية غربية الى غربية بسرعة 15 – 38 كم/ساعة .ارتفاع الموج:من متر إلى مترونصف .حالـة البحر:خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .

الخليج العربي


الرياح السطحية:شمالية الى شمالية شرقية بسرعة 15- 35 كم/ساعة .ارتفاع الموج:من متر إلى مترين .حالـة البحر:خفيف إلى متوسط الموج

----------

ابو طارق (04-20-2010)

----------


## ملكة سبأ

المليك يصل إلى المنطقة الشرقية ويلتقي بالمواطنين مساء اليوم

 لقطات من وصول الملك إلى المنطقة الشرقية
 
 
وصل خادم الحرمين الشــــريفين الملك عبدالله بن عبد العزيز آل ســـعود عصر أمس إلى المنطقة الشرقية عبر منفذ جســـر الملك فهد بن عبد العزيز بعد زيارة لمملكة البحرين استغرقت يومين ، وكان في استقبال الملك المـــفدى صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير محمد بن فهد بن عبدالعزيز أمير المنطقة الشرقية وصاحب السمو الأمير عبدالله بن خالد بن تركي وصاحب السمو الملكي الأمير مشاري بن سعود بن عبدالعزيز وكيل الحرس الوطني للقطاع الشرقي وصاحب السمو الأمير سلطان بن عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز بن مساعد وصاحب السمو الأمير جلوي بن عبدالعزيز بن مساعد نائب أمير المنطقة الشرقية وصاحب السمو الأمير مشاري بن عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز بن مساعد وصاحب السمو الملكي الأمير مشعل بن بدر بن سعود بن عبدالعزيز وكيل الحرس الوطني المساعد للقطاع الشرقي وصاحب السمو الأمير بدر بن محمد بن عبدالله بن جلوي محافظ الأحساء وأصحاب السمو الأمراء وكبار المسؤولين من مدنيين وعسكريين وجمع غفير من المواطنين ، بعد ذلك توجه خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز آل سعود في موكب رسمي إلى قصر العزيزية في الخبر ، وقد وصل في معية خادم الحرمين الشريفين أعضاء الوفد الرسمي المرافق ،من جهة أخرى من المقرر أن يستقبل " حفظه الله " المواطنين والمسئولين من مدنيين وعسكريين مساء اليوم بقصر الخليج بالدمام .

----------


## ملكة سبأ

اختتام برنامج "عائلتي في ضيافتي" بالقطيف 

 
نظمت روضة رياض القطيف التابعة لجمعية القطيف الخيرية برنامج "عائلتي في ضيافتي" تعزيزا لمفاهيم وحدة العائلة وبدأت فعاليات البرنامج بيوم "جدتي في ضيافتي" . بزيارة الجدات اللاتي حظين برؤية أحفادهن وهم ينهلون من روافد العلم، بعدها زيارة الآباء الذين أبدوا مشاعرهم وهم يتجولون في مرافق الروضة ، واختتم بزيارة الأمهات ومشاركة ابنائهن الفطور الجماعي ، وتخلل البرنامج محاضرة قدمتها المدربة ابتسام الغانم عن فن الاتيكيت . وحضر البرنامج موجهات قسم رياض القطيف من مكتب الإشراف والتوجيه بمحافظة القطيف، اللاتي أشدن بالبرنامج والقائمات عليه منوهات إلى حسن تنظيم وترتيب فقرات البرنامج الهادفة.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

الغموض يلف بجثة امرأة عارية في القطيف 

 عامل يشير الى مكان العثور على جثة المرأة
مازال الغموض يكتنف احداث واسباب مصرع امرأة مقيمة وجدت ملقاة بالطريق بمدينة سيهات التابعة لمحافظة القطيف حيث تفاجأ الاهالي والعمال يوم امس الاول بأصوات دوريات الأمن تحيط بجثة امرأة ملقاة بالطريق خلف أحد المخابز بالقرب من مدرسة الكندي الابتدائية للبنين.
ويروي احد شهود العيان تفاصيل الواقعة يقول كنت في طريقي لرمي القمامة وشاهدت تواجد دوريات الأمن الذين قاموا باستدعائي لسؤالي حول ما حدث لكني لم اكن على دراية بالواقعة.
وأضاف انه عندما اقتربت رأيت سيدة ملقاة على الأرض ومغطاة بعباءة ولم يكن عليها سوى سروال قصير (شورت) أي أنها شبه عارية , بعدها تم رفعها من الموقع ولم نتمكن من معرفة المزيد حول هوية المرأة أو أي تفاصيل العثور عليها . 
واكدت مصادر أن من قام بالإبلاغ عن الحادثة هو حارس المدرسة حيث شاهد المرأة ملفوفة بعباءتها وملقاة بالطريق و سارع بإبلاغ الجهات الأمنية التي حضرت للموقع وباشرت الفرق الأمنية التحقيق في الحالة ومعاينة الجثة وتم نقلها إلى ثلاجة الموتى، وتم تكليف الطبيب الشرعي بالكشف عليها وتحديد أسباب الوفاة ووقت حدوثها .
من جانبه اكد الناطق الإعلامي المساعد بشرطة المنطقة الشرقية الملازم أول محمد الشهري أن البحث لا يزال جاريا لتحديد هوية المرأة .

----------


## ملكة سبأ

سرقة شقة عريس ووالده في ليلة الزفاف

واقعة فريدة شهدتها محافظة القطيف حيث استغل لصوص حفل زفاف عريس مساء أمس الأول وقاموا بسرقة شقته وشقة والده في بلدة الجارودية .
وتعود تفاصيل الحادثة كما يرويها العريس علي حسن الرمضان ان السرقة وقعت ليلا وأثناء حفل الزفاف ، لافتا إلى ان اللصوص استغلوا غيابنا وأصحاب الشقق المجاورة لنا لانهم مدعوون في الحفل وقاموا بسرقة مبلغ 4 آلاف ريال وقطع ثمينة وأجهزة الكترونية تقدر بـ 15 ألف ريال من شقتي وشقة والدي الملاصقتين لبعضهما البعض . 
وأكد الرمضان أن اللصوص اقتحموا الشقق من خلال فتحة النافدة بعد ان انتزعوا الشباك منها ، مشيرا الى انه تم إبلاغ الجهات المعنية التي حضرت الموقع لرفع البصمات ومازال التحقيق جاريا لمعرفة الملابسات وكشف الطرق المتبعة في السرقات ومقارنتها بالأسلوب الإجرامي لبعض المشتبه بهم .

----------


## ملكة سبأ

حملة توعوية للسلامة البحرية بالقطيف

 الاطفال يحملون ملصقات حرس الحدود
نظمت لجنة السلامة البحرية بحرس الحدود بالمنطقة الشرقية عدة حملات توعوية في المحافظات تزامناً مع اجازة الربيع حيث انطلقت الحملات التثقيفية في محافظة الخفجي والخبر والجبيل وسلوى ورأس تنورة والقطيف. وشارك الأطفال المتطوعون في توزيع النشرات التوعوية على مرتادي البحر في كورنيش الدمام والتي توضح الإرشادات المهمة والنصائح الواجب التقيد بها خلال النزهات البحرية والشاطئية. وتجاوب الاهالي ورواد البحر مع الحملة وقاموا بتوزيع نشرات التوعية. 
وأوضح الناطق الإعلامي بحرس الحدود بالمنطقة الشرقية العقيد محمد بن سعد الغامدي أن حرس الحدود كثف تواجده الميداني وفرق البحث والإنقاذ على الشواطئ، كما قامت لجنة السلامة البحرية بتكثيف العمل التوعوي الموجه للجانب النسائي والطالبات في المدارس والجامعات حيث شاركت اللجنة أمس الأول في فعاليات مهرجان طيور الجنة ووزعت الهدايا والنشرات التوعوية على الحضور. 
يشار إلى أن دوريات حرس الحدود البحرية قد أنقذت 17 شخصاً خلال اليومين الماضيين من الغرق في شواطئ المنطقة الشرقية.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

عائلات خليجية تتوافد على سوق هجر و« الحكواتية » تجذب الزوار

 أطفال يستمتعون بالفقرات
 عروض مسرحية
واصل عدد كبير من العائلات إقبالهم على سوق هجر التراثي المقام في قصر إبراهيم التاريخي والذي تنظمه الهيئة العامة للسياحة والآثار بالتعاون مع غرفة الأحساء برعاية « اليوم « اعلاميا ،حيث شهد السوق اقبال عائلات بدول مجلس التعاون الخليجي من دولة قطر والبحرين والكويت ،وقد استمتع الحضور بملحمة « الحلم والأناة « والتي عرضت ضمن فعاليات المهرجان ، كما استمتع الزوار بالأجنحة المشاركة في السوق والمشاركة في فعاليات العروض والفلكلورات الشعبية، كما تفقدت العائلات العديد من الأجنحة والمشاركة في فعاليات العروض والفلكلورات الشعبية ومنها فن «الحكواتي «، والذي يقوم مجموعة من الرواة الشعبيين بالحديث حول القصص الشعبية والحكايات الشعبية الشهيرة والتي تتناول مظاهر الحياة الاجتماعية قديماً والمستوحاة من الفنون العربية التقليدية كقصص شهريار وألف ليلة وليلة.
لم يكن لدي فكرة بهذا التراث العريق في المملكة هذا ما قاله احد الأجانب من الجنسية الالمانية ،ويقول: أنا احد العاملين في الجبيل و حضرت والدتي لزيارتي وقد سعمت عن هذا المهرجان ،فأصرت على مشاهدة هذه التظاهرة الجملية. ويضيف: لقد استمتعت بماشاهدت من تراث جميل في هذا القصر الضخم وقد عرفت قصتة بالتحديد , ويؤكد احد رجال الاعمال قادم من الرياض ويدعى محمد احمد خلال زيارتي العمليةللاحساء اخذني احد الشباب لهذا المكان لقضاء بعض الوقت لمشاهدة التراث العريق. 
فقرات ترفيهية
فيما شهد المهرجان حضور الجوالة من الجامعات والكليات ومؤسسات التعليم الفني و كلية الجبيل الصناعية وجوالة رعاية الشباب وجوالة دولة قطر في ملتقاهم الثالث والذي يقام في الأحساء حاليا تحت شعار " أصدقاء المحبة والسلام". 
وقد أعدت اللجنة المنظمة للمهرجان لهؤلاء الجوالة برنامجا حافلاً خلال هذا الزيارة التاريخية ، فيما قدم الجوالة المشاركون عددا من الفقرات الترفيهية والتراثية وقاموا بتأدية بعض الصيحات والأناشيد الكشفية لزوار المهرجان من الأهالي وضيوف الأحساء مشاركة منهم في هذه التظاهرة السياحية . 
كما أحيا عدد من الشعراء الأمسيات الشعرية للسوق، وهم صلاح بن هندي, وجاسم بن عساكر, وعبداللطيف الفضلي, وحمد الغريب, وعبدالرحمن الغريب, وناجي حرابه, فيما قدمت اللجنة المنظمة فعالية "ركن شعراء هجر"
الحكواتي يجذب الزوار 
وقد تجمهر الزوار على الحكواتي محمد بن علي الدحيم والذي يتجاوز عمره الثمانين عاماً , الا انه قادر على العطاء في كسب جمهوره من خلال حكاياته الشيقة وإصغائهم له بصورة فنية جميلة , حيث كان الدحيم ضمن الذين لحقوا على حياة المؤسس الملك عبدالعزيز – طيب الله ثراه – وكان عمره صغيراً وكان شاعراً حينها ،إلا انه امتهن الحكواتي في الآونة الأخيرة كونه لايقرأ ولايكتب ويحفظ جيدا ،واصبح له جمهور يأتي المهرجان للاستمتاع لحكاياته الجميلة .
وفوجىء جمهور المهرجان بوجود " حكواتية " في المهرجان وهي الحكواتية حبيبة التي أوضحت بأنها كثيرا ماتجلس مع كبار السن وكانت وقتها تنقل الحكايات لزميلاتها في الجامعة , حيث إنها تمتلك شهادة بكالوريوس اللغة الإنجليزية إلا ان مسمى الحكواتية او الراوية يشغل حيزاً كبيراً بداخلها , وكانت زميلاتها في الجامعة يطلقن عليها " الحكواتية " كونها تجمع أكبر قدر ممكن من طالبات الجامعة بأسلوبها الشيق الجميل . 
ولم يغفل المنظمون للمهرجان استضافة الايتام والمعوقين من الاحساء وخارجها، وقال الرئيس التنفيذي للمهرجان عبداللطيف العفالق: إن المهرجان استضاف اكثر من 50 يتيما ومعاقا مجانا إدراكا من اللجنة بدور هؤلاء الفئة من المجتمع، واضاف: إن المهرجان خطى خطوات كبيرة في استقطاب الكثير من الجمهور من داخل وخارج الاحساء .

----------


## ملكة سبأ

إحالة 15 سيدة بالأحساء لمتابعة فحص الكشف المبكر عن السرطان

تقرر إحالة 15 سيدة إلى مستشفى الملك فهد بالهفوف لمتابعة الفحوصات الطبية الخاصة بالكشف عن السرطان من بين 65 سيدة تقدمن للكشف المبكر عن مرض سرطان الثدي من خلال المعرض التوعوي لسرطان الثدي الذي نظمته الشؤون الصحية بالأحساء مؤخرا تحت عنوان " للاطمئنان – أفحصيه الآن "، والذي استمر ثلاثة أيام، ويأتي هذا المعرض والذي شهد حضورا بلغ أكثر من 1000زائرة، ضمن الفعاليات والأنشطة لإدارة التمريض بالمديرية بالتعاون مع إدارة الرعاية الصحية والطب الوقائي ومركز أمراض الدم الوراثية ومستشفى الجفر، حيث افتتحه مدير الشؤون الصحية بالمحافظة حسين الراوي الرويلي في مجمع العثيم مول.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

سجن معلمة عاقة متهمة بتعذيب والدتها المسنة في جدة
تقوم بالتدريس في روضة أطفال



أمر قاضي المحكمة الجزئية بجدة بحبس معلمة في روضة أطفال بحي بني مالك لحين الانتهاء من التحقيق في القضية التي رفعتها ضدها والدتها (66 سنة) ومحاكمتها شرعا على خلفية اتهام الأم لابنتها بالعقوق وتعذيبها لفظيا وفعليا والإساءة لها بكلمات نابية وتهديدها بالاعتداء عليها. 

ووفقا لتقرير أعده الزميل سعيد العدواني ونشرته "المدينة"، كان قاضي المحكمة الجزئية مازن سندي قد سبق وطالب المعلمة بضرورة احترام والدتها وتقديرها خاصة وانها طاعنة في السن إلا ان المعلمة وبعد مغادرتها المحكمة عادت في تأنيب والدتها وتعذيبها لفظيا وفعليا من خلال التهديدات التي كانت توجهها ضد والدتها وتخويفها بالتشهير بها عبر وسائل الإعلام. 

وتتهم المعلمة والدتها بأنها تعمل على تحريض إخوتها عليها وحرمانها من الورث الخاص بها. وقالت الأم انه نظرا لزيادة تعذيب ابنتها لها اضطرت إلى العودة للقاضي مطالبة بإنصافها وتجديد دعواها.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

ضرب مبرح لعريس ليلة الزفاف



تلقى شاب كان يستعد لليلة زفافه لضرب مبرح داخل صالون حلاقة البارحة الأولى في أحد المسارحة (جنوبي جازان). 

ووفقا لتقريرنشرته "عكاظ" ،أكد شهود عيان أن الشاب العريس م. ع (24 عاما) دخل محل الحلاقة بينما كان رجل أربعيني جالسا على كرسي الحلاقة ينتظر عودة الحلاق الذي ذهب لشراء صبغة شعر، وسأل الشاب الرجل عن هويته وهل يكون الحلاق، فلم يرد.

وأعاد الشاب السؤال مرة أخرى فتكرر الموقف، ما دفع الشاب إلى التهكم أمام عملاء المحل قائلا : «حلاق وأبكم»، فاستشاط الرجل غضبا وانهال على العريس ضربا مسددا لكمات إلى وجهه.

وحاول الشاب الخلاص فلم يستطع حتى تدخل مرتادو المحل وفضوا الاشتباك مهددين بإبلاغ الشرطة، وعقب هدوء الموقف أكد العريس للرجل أنه كان يظنه الحلاق وكان يود المداعبة لا التهكم.

وتفهم الرجل ظرف الشاب ومكنه من أخذ دوره تقديرا لمناسبة زفافه، وحضر الرجل الزواج مقدما هدية قيمة واعتذارا للشاب، بينما قضى العريس ليلته وآثار الضرب والكدمات على وجهه.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

ضابط بالبحرية الكندية يرد ميدالية " تحرير الكويت " للسعودية
إحتجاجاً على احتجاز مقيم هندي لإبنته الكندية



 قرر ضابط صف متقاعد في البحرية الكندية رد ميدالية " تحرير الكويت " إحتجاجاً على إحتجاز مواطنة كندية، من أصل هندي بواسطة أبيها في المملكة، كان الجندى قد حصل على الميدالية نتيجة جهوده في حرب تحرير الكويت عام 1990 / 91 . 


ونشرت صحيفة " ناشيونال بوست " الكندية نص خطاب أرسله ضابط صف متقاعد في البحرية الكندية، مارك بروسو، الى السفارة السعودية في كندا، وجاء فيه " أكتب لسيادتكم فيما يخص إحتجاز السيدة نازيه كوازى من قبل أبيها  في المملكة، بحجة " قوامته عليها " وقد تقدمت بعدة إلتماسات من أجل رفع حظر السفر عنها، ولم يتم الإستجابة لها، ولا أجد مبررا لإحتجاز مواطنة كندية في المملكة وحرمانها من حقوقها الإنسانية."


وكانت صحيفة "هفنتون بوست" الأمريكية قد نشرت مقال آلان روك، رئيس جامعة أوتاوا الكندية، الذي يترأس لجنة "هيومان رايتس" الحقوقية في أوتاوا، والذى كشف فيه عن إحتجاز أب هندي بالمملكة ابنته الحاصلة على الجنسية الكندية منذ 3 سنوات، عندما حضرت لزيارته عام 2007،  مستغلاً "قوامته" عليها، في الوقت الذي تطالب منظمات حقوقية محلية ودولية السلطات السعودية بالتدخل والسماح لها بالمغادرة.


وقال بروسو في خطابه"إنني كضابط سابق بالبحرية الكندية، شاركت في القوات متعددة الجنسيات التى ساهمت في حرب " تحرير الكويت " عامى 1990/91، وقد كؤفئت على جهودي  بميدالية ( تحرير الكويت )، وأنوي رد ميدالية " تحرير الكويت " إحتجاجاً على إحتجاز مواطنة كندية في المملكة، والمعاملة " غير العادلة " للمرأة في ظل نظام القوامة وأرجو من سيادتكم السعي لإطلاق سراح السيدة كوازى."

----------


## ملكة سبأ

"مخمور" يقتحم دورات مياه النساء في جسر الملك فهد
تسبب في حالة من الهلع والخوف



اقتحم شاب عشريني مخمور دورات المياه الخاصة بالنساء بجسر الملك فهد، مما تسبب في هلع وخوف لبعض النساء المتواجدات داخل دورات المياه. 


وأكد مساعد الناطق الإعلامي لشرطة المنطقة الشرقية الملازم أول محمد الشهري صحة الحادثة، مشيراً إلى أن الشاب كان مخموراً، وقد قبض عليه من قبل رجال الجوازات وجرى تسليمه لشرطة الجسر، حيث تم إيقافه والتحقيق معه ما زال جارياً.

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*صباح  الخير  للجميع* 

*اعتذر  عن  التأخير اليوم  بنقل الاخبار المتفرقة* 

*السبب  كنت مشغول  شوي  وزحمة السير هي السبب الاساسي* 

*على كل حال  ساباشر  فورا * 

*مع تحيات* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*«التمييز» السعودية صادقت على إعدام ما عُرِفَ بالساحر اللبناني سباط*

*أبريل 20, 2010 ·* *صادقت محكمة التمييز، وهي أعلى سلطة قضائية في السعودية، في مكة المكرمة، غرب المملكة، على حكم القتل تعزيرا الذي أصدرته المحكمة العامة في المدينة المنورة بحق “الساحر اللبناني” علي حسين سباط، المعروف بـ«ساحر شهرزاد»، لإدانته بامتهان السحر وأعمال الدجل والشعوذة وأكل أموال الناس بالباطل والإيقاع بين الأزواج.* 



*ونسبت صحيفة «عكاظ» اليوم إلى مصادر مطلعة قولها إن محكمة التمييز أحالت المعاملة إلى المحكمة العليا في الرياض، للمصادقة على الحكم بشكل نهائي، وإعادتها لتنفيذه.*

*وفي وقت سابق، رفضت محكمة التمييز المصادقة على حكم القتل تعزيرا الذي أصدرته المحكمة العامة في المدينة المنورة في نهايات العام الماضي.*

*ورأت محكمة التمييز أن حكم القتل سابق لأوانه، ويجب استتابة الساحر في حال أقر بالعمل المنسوب إليه، فإما أن يتوب أو يحكم بقتله، كما طالبت التمييز بالتثبت من الأفعال التي يؤديها، والتأكد من أنها سحرية شركية كفرية وإثبات ذلك ببينة عادلة أو إقرار.*

*وطلبت محكمة التمييز أن يستتاب الساحر، بحيث تتم دعوته إلى المجلس الشرعي وأن تعرض عليه التوبة، فإن تاب تقبل توبته وينظر في أمره، وإلا تعاد القضية إلى التمييز للمصادقة على حكم القتل تعزيرا.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*روبوت يعالج المصابين بالجلطة*

*أبريل 20, 2010 ·*

أظهرت دراسة أميركية جديدة أن استخدام رجل آلي بشكل مكثف ساهم ايجابا في اعادة تأهيل المصابين بجلطة في الدماغ ومنحهم القدرة على تحريك ذراعهم من جديد. واستخدم الفريق الباحث التابع لجامعة براون برود آيلند الروبوت لإعادة تأهيل مصابين بالجلطة لمدة ثلاثة اشهر، وخلصوا الى انه يساهم بشكل كبير في شفائهم.وكثيرا ما تؤدي الجلطة الى عاهات مستديمة، منها حركية محدودة وتحكم ضعيف في اطراف الجسم العليا. وتعد التمارين المكثفة في أقرب وقت بعد الاصابة الطريقة المثلى لاستعادة اكبر قدر ممكن من الحركية المفقودة. لكن كلفة المدربين الرياضيين باهظة للغاية، مما قد يجعل الرجل الآلي الجديد، واسمه MIT Manus الحل الامثل.
ويجلس المصاب الى طاولة واضعا ساعده في الجزء المخصص من الآلة، ثم تطلب منه القيام بحركات محددة بينما تقيس مدى استجابته وقدرته على التحكم في حركاته. شملت الدراسة 127 شخصا اصيبوا بجلطة قبل مدد معدلها خمس سنوات، ثم قسموا الى ثلاث مجموعات، تلقت الأولى التمرين على يد الرجل الآلي، والثانية على يد مدرب بشري حاول تقليد التمارين المكثفة التي تجريها الآلة. أما المجموعة الثالثة فتلقت عناية صحية عادية دون تمارين مكثفة. وكانت النتيجة أن المجموعتين الأولى والثانية تميزت بشكل واضح عن الثالثة، خاصة في القيام بحركات تعتمد على الذراع واليدين مثل استخدام شوكة وسكين وفتح قنينة أو ربط الحذاء.

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجورب الضاغط لعلاج جلطة الساق*

*أبريل 20, 2010 ·* *نصحت الرابطة الألمانية لأطباء أمراض النساء الحوامل بضرورة الانتباه لأعراض الجلطة حيث تزداد فرص تكوينها في مرحلة الحمل، حيث يمكن التقليل من خطر الاصابة بالجلطة من خلال شرب كميات كبيرة من السوائل وارتداء الجورب الضاغط. وقال كلاوس كونيج من الرابطة التي تتخذ من ميونيخ مقرا لها ان اعراض الجلطة تتمثل في إفراز العرق والشعور بالآلام والتعرض للإصابة بالضغط او ظهور بقع زرقاء بأحد الساقين. وتحدث الجلطة عندما يحدث تخثر في الدم في الساق وعادة في احد الأوردة. واذا لم يتم السيطرة عليها مبكرا ، فإن اجزاء من الدم المتجلط يمكن تنتقل إلى القلب أو الرئتين مما يتسبب في انسداد الاوعية الدموية الرئوية. وتتمثل اعراض هذه الحالة في الإحساس بآلام في الصدر وضيق في التنفس واضطراب في المعدة واذا حدثت هذه الاعراض في امرأة حامل، فانه يجب على الفور استدعاء طبيب حالات الطوارئ. وتكون المرأة التي سبق لها الإصابة بالجلطة خلال احدى مرات الحمل اكثر عرضة لخطر الاصابة بها في حالات الحمل التالية.*

*ويمكن ان تؤدي زيادة الوزن وعدم ممارسة التدريبات الرياضية الكافية الى زيادة خطر الاصابة بالجلطة.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*لحظه العاثر تحرش جنسيًّا بشرطية*

 أبريل 20, 2010 · *تحرش رجل بامرأة في أحد القطارات باليابان لكن لسوء حظه اتضح انها شرطية.*

*وفوجئت الشرطية (25 عاما) برجل يتحسس مؤخرتها خلال وقوفها داخل أحد القطارات بطوكيو وأمسكت به على الفور قائلة: «ماذا تفعل هنا؟». وذكرت وكالة الأنباء اليابانية «جيجي برس» أن الشرطية أنزلت العامل الموسمي (43 عاما) من القطار عندما توقف في المحطة وألقت القبض عليه.*

*وفي محاولة لتبرئة نفسه ذكر الرجل أن اهتزاز القطار كان السبب في ملامسته المرأة بيده.*

*وكانت الشرطة اليابانية قد بدأت مؤخرا في طوكيو حملة توعية ضد ممارسات التحرش الجنسي في القطارات، كما أقامت في محطة القطار الرئيسية «شينجوكو» بطوكيو، التي يرتادها ملايين الركاب يوميا، مركزا استشاريا لضحايا التحرش من النساء.*

*وفي ظل ازدحام قطارات المترو في اليابان من الممكن أن تصبح النساء عرضة للتحرش الجنسي بسهولة، وهو ما جعل السلطات المختصة تخصص في القطارات مقصورات للنساء فقط.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*38 في المئة من مراهقي الخليج يشاهدون القنوات الإباحية*

أبريل 20, 2010 · 


كشفت دراسة ميدانية حديثة أن 38 في المئة من المراهقين في دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي ممن تتراوح أعمارهم بين 14و 20 عاماً يشاهدون القنوات الاباحية. وذكرت صحيفة الوطن السعودية أمس الاثنين ان الدراسة بيّنت أن 90 في المئة من الأطفال الذين تتراوح أعمارهم بين 3 و7 سنوات يجلسون أمام التلفاز من 5 الى 6 ساعات في اليوم، و87 في المئة من الأطفال الذين تتراوح أعمارهم بين 9 و12 سنة يشاهدون القنوات الفضائية العالمية، و63 في المئة في الفئة العمرية 12-14 سنة يشاهدون القنوات الفضائية بعد نوم آبائهم. وقال المشرف على الدراسة المستشار الاجتماعي والأسري حجي بن طاهر النجيدي للصحيفة ان الدراسة، حملت عنوان تأثير الفضائيات على سلوك الأطفال وانحراف المراهقين. وأشار الى أن الانفتاح الفضائي الكبير خلال السنوات العشر الماضية، أحدث تحولا وانحدارا أخلاقيا خطيرا، وأن في العالم أكثر من 2520 قناة فضائية، حصة العالم العربي منها 485. ويضم مجلس التعاون الخليجي كلا من: السعودية، البحرين، قطر، الامارات العربية المتحدة، الكويت وعمان.

----------


## ابو طارق

*أستراليان في الثمانينيات غرقا في الحب وتزوجا في دار العجزة*

*أبريل 20, 2010 ·*


أثبت أستراليان في منتصف الثمانينيات ان العمر لا يمكن أن يقف عائقاً أمام الحب بعدما احتفلا بزفافهما في دار الرعاية التي يقيمان فيها. وأفادت صحيفة غولد كوست بالتن الأسترالية ان كيث (86 سنة) ودوروثي ستيفنز (85 سنة) التقيا قبل 9 سنوات في دار الرعاية بأشمور، واشتعلت نيران الحب بينهما بعد وفاة زوجة كيث الأولى مارغاريت في العام 2002، ولكنه لم يتقدم بطلب يد حبيبته الا قبل شهر واحد. وقالت العروس كنا جالسين معاً وقال لي كيث انه يريد أن يطرح عليّ سؤالاً، ولم تكن لدي أدنى فكرة عندما قال ما رأيك بأن نتزوج؟». وأكدت انها فوجئت كثيراً لكن مفاجأتها لم تمنعها من القول نعم، نعم، نعم. يشار الى ان توم زوج دوروثي توفي في العام 1976. ورافق طوني الابن الأصغر للعروس والدته الى المذبح في كنيسة دار دو بول فيلا للمسنين.

----------


## ابو طارق

*السعودية تضع شروطاً لخدمة «بلاك بيري ماسنجر»*

 أبريل 20, 2010 · 


أكد مصدر في هيئة الاتصالات وتقنية المعلومات السعودية أن الهيئة لن تقوم بايقاف خدمة جهاز بلاك بيري ماسنجر، الا في حال عدم قيام المشغلين الثلاثة بالوفاء بمتطلبات الهيئة، ومن بينها ايجاد خادم الكتروني سيرفر للتحكم بالخدمة لدى كل شركة. وأضاف المصدر في تصريحات خاصة نشرتها صحيفة الوطن أمس أن هذه المتطلبات تم اتخاذها جراء عدم استجابة الشركة الكندية rim لطلب الهيئة بتأمين سيرفر في المملكة بغرض ادارة خدمة بلاك بيري مسنجر من داخل المملكة، منوها الى أن الخدمة تقدم في كل أنحاء العالم وهناك متطلبات توصي بها الدول وبالتالي فان العملية ليست معضلة. وأشار المصدر الى أن الهيئة لن تقف عائقاً أمام توفر التقنية التي تظهر بشكل متسارع بالعالم، ولكن هذه التقنية تحتاج الى ضوابط وتنظيم فقط، مؤكداً أن هناك جانباً أمنياً في تلك المتطلبات التشغيلية والتنظيمية، فعلى شركات الاتصالات بالمملكة استيفاؤها لضمان استمرارية الخدمة. وقال المصدر انه ليس من مصلحة المشغلين قطع الخدمة عن مشتركيهم والهيئة تقف مع مصلحة المشتركين في خدمات الاتصال المتنقلة بالمملكة طالما أن ما تقدمه الشركات من خدمات لا تطال تأثيراته جوانب أمنية واقتصادية ولا يمس بالبيئة التنافسية العادلة، بما يخالف التوجه العام للدولة. من جهته علق أحد المشغلين للخدمة بالمملكة على طلب الهيئة بقوله ان شركات الاتصالات المحلية لا تستطيع توفير سيرفر خاص بهذه الخدمة الى بعد أخذ موافقة الشركة الكندية صاحبة خدمة «بلاك بيري ماسنجر» والقيام بذلك يعتبر تعديا على حقوق الشركة وفي حالة التجاوز سيعرضنا الى المساءلة القانونية، مضيفاً ان أي خدمة تطرح بالسوق لابد من أخذ الموافقة عليها من الهيئة (السعودية) والتي لم تبد رفضها وقت طرح خدمة بلاك بيري ماسنجر في المملكة.

----------


## ابو طارق

*مديرة مدرسة خاصة ترفض تسجيل طفل: «مبين من عيونه شيطان»*

*  أبريل 20, 2010* ·

أصرت مديرة مدرسة خاصة في منطقة السرة على طرد والدة طفل ورفضت تسجيل ابنها في المدرسة مبررة رفضها بقولها «مبين من عيونه شيطان».
والدة الطفل البالغ من العمر أربعة أعوام ونصف العام أخذته لتسجيله في مدرسة خاصة وعندما دخلت على الاخصائية الاجتماعية وأبلغتها برغبتها في تسجيله، سألت الاخصائية الطفل عن اسمه فأجابها اسمي علي، وطلبت منه قراءة سورة قصيرة من القرآن الكريم فلم يستطع الطفل، فقالت الاخصائية: لا نستطيع استقباله وتعذرت بقولها: «مبين من عيونه شيطان»، وتوجهت أم الطفل الى منزلها وابلغت زوجها بما حصل فتوجه الوالد الى المدرسة وتحدث مع الاخصائية فأجابته: «جيبه قبل شهر 9 نجربه لمدة اسبوع»، وعندما اعترض الأب على ما قالته الاخصائية أبلغته بأنها ستتحدث مع المديرة وخرجت قليلاً ثم تحدثت بالهاتف وعادت قائلة المديرة وافقت على تجربته ثلاثة أيام بالزي العادي ولا حاجة لارتدائه الزي المدرسي، وهو ما شعر معه الاب ان ابنه لم يقبل في المدرسة، فعاد الى المنزل وابلغ زوجته فتوجهت والدته واحدى قريباتها الى المدرسة وقابلتا الاخصائية التي تملصت من المسؤولية، فطلبت منهما مراجعة المديرة وعندما دخلتا على المديرة وشرحت قريبة ام الطفل الموقف سألتها المديرة: انت والدته؟ فأجابت: لا أنا قريبتها، فقالت المديرة: وليش أمه ما تتكلم؟ فحاولت قريبة الأم توضيح الأمر لها بأنها أرادت ان تساعد قريبتها، فقالت المديرة: «ماني مسجلته وروحوا اشتكوا في الوزارة والتعليم الخاص وولدكم مبين من عيونه شيطان»، وقامت بطردهما من مكتبها، حيث توجهت أم الطفل الى ادارة التعليم الخاص وسجلت شكوى رسمية بحق ادارة المدرسة».
وناشد والد الطفل وزيرة التربية والتعليم العالي الدكتورة موضي الحمود التدخل واتخاذ اجراءات بحق المدرسة التي رفضت تسجيل ابنه بحجة ان المديرة والاخصائية وصفتا ابنه بـ «الشيطان».

----------


## ابو طارق

*هجرته زوجته فانتحر حرقاً*

أبريل 20, 2010 ·

انتحر ثلاثيني مصري حرقا، بسبب خلافات زوجية مستمرة.
كان بلاغ ورد الى الشرطة المصرية في مدينة بورسعيد (200 كيلو متر شمال شرق القاهرة) بانتحار محمد.ع (34 عاماً) داخل منزل أسرة زوجته، فتم نقله إلى مستشفى بورسعيد العام لإسعافه، ولكنه لفظ أنفاسه متأثرا بحروق من الدرجة الأولى وصلت إلى 95 في المئة.
وبينت التحقيقات أن زوجة المغدور تركت منزل الزوجية إلى مسكن أسرتها منذ فترة طويلة، ورفضت العودة إلى زوجها، على الرغم من محاولاته المتعددة، الأمر الذي أحبطه ودفعه إلى الانتحار حرقا. تم إخطار النيابة المصرية بالحادث لمباشرة التحقيقات.

----------


## ابو طارق

*متشبهان بالنساء في مواقف «العدان»*

* أبريل 20, 2010* · *أحال رجال أمن مبارك الكبير ناعمين في الكويت على إدارة شرطة الأحداث إثر ضبطهما بزي نسائي في مواقف جمعية العدان.
رجال أمن مبارك الكبير وأثناء جولة أمنية في منطقة “العدان” شاهدوا شخصين يرتديان الزي النسائي في وضع يثير الشبهات، فتقدم إليهما رجال الأمن وبالاطلاع على بطاقتيهما المدنيتين اتضح أنهما حدثان متشبهان بالنساء، فاقتيدا إلى الإدارة العامة للمباحث الجنائية.
وأفاد المصدر أنه تم احتجاز المتشبهين في نظارة إدارة شرطة الأحداث للتحقيق.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*64 ألف ريال على قارعة الطريق*

* أبريل 20, 2010 ·* *سلم مواطن سعودي شرطة المجمعة كيسا قماشيا (خيشة) عثر عليها ملقاة على قارعة طريق مؤدية إلى مدينة المجمعة دون أن يعلم ما بداخلها. وتبين للمواطن أن الكيس سقط من سيارة مسافرين، وسريعا توجه بالكيس إلى شرطة المجمعة وغادر. وأبلغ  مصدر مطلع صحيفة «عكاظ» أن الشرطة عثرت على مبلغ 64 ألف ريال كانت مرتبة في قطعة قماش صغيرة داخل قطعة ملابس، إذ كان يدون رجال الشرطة محتويات الكيس القماشي في محضر وعثروا على المبلغ.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*انتشال ستينية وطفلة بعد 123 ساعة على الهزة الأرضية في الصين*

*أبريل 20, 2010 ·* *ذكرت الصحافة الرسمية ان سيدة في الستين من العمر وطفلة في الرابعة انتشلتا وهما على قيد الحياة امس الاثنين في الصين بعد خمسة ايام على الهزة الارضية التي ضربت شمال غرب البلاد الاربعاء وأدت الى مقتل 1944 شخصا.*

*وقد بقيت وجين كيوماو (68 عاما) والطفلة كيرن باجي عالقتين تحت انقاض مبنى اكثر من 123 ساعة، حتى تمكن رجال الانقاذ من اخراجهما على قيد الحياة في مدينة قيقو التي تضررت كثيرا والقريبة من مركز الهزة في اقليم تشينغهاي.*

*وذكرت وكالة انباء الصين الجديدة ان اقرباء الناجيتين تمكنوا من ابقائهما على قيد الحياة من خلال ايصال الطعام والماء لهما عبر الانقاض.*

*إلا ان الوكالة الرسمية لم تحدد هل تنتمي العجوز والطفلة اللتان يبدو انهما من التيبت، الى عائلة واحدة.*

*وبث التلفزيون الرسمي صور السيدة المسنة التي كانت في صحة جيدة على ما يبدو، وقد امالت وجهها المجعد بقلق نحو المسعفين الذين نقلوها على حمالة.*

*وافادت الحصيلة الرسمية الاخيرة التي صدرت، ان الهزة اسفرت عن 1944 قتيلا وحوالي 12 الف جريح وعشرات الاف المشردين.*

*وما زال عمال الانقاذ ينشطون في المنطقة رغم الامل الذي بات ضعيفا بانتشال مزيد من الاحياء، على ارتفاع اكثر من اربعة الاف متر وفي البرد القارس حيث من المنتظر ان تتساقط الامطار وحتى الثلوج في الايام المقبلة.*

*ويقول الخبراء ان فرص البقاء على قيد الحياة تحت الانقاض وفي ظروف مماثلة تتضاءل كثيرا بعد مضي الساعات الاثنتين والسبعين الاولى*

----------


## ابو طارق

*«الجرذان أكلت مسابقاتكم!»*

أبريل 20, 2010 ·


*قد يضطر طلاب جامعيون في النيبال الى انتظار نتائج امتحانات آخر السنة مدة اطول من المتوقع بعدما اتضح ان الجرذان اكلت بعض مسابقاتهم. واوضح مسؤول في الشرطة لوكالة فرانس برس ان مئات من المسابقات غير المصححة من جامعة تريبهوفان في كاتماندو سلمت الى مركز الشرطة المحلية لحفظها في مكان آمن، لكنها وضعت في غرفة فيها جرذان.* 

*وقال مفتش الشرطة رام براكاس شودهاري ان «الامتحانات جرت قبل شهرين ونصف الشهر، واحتفظنا بأوراق حلول المسابقات في غرفة آمنة لكننا اكتشفنا منذ ايام قليلة ان بعضها اكلته الجرذان».*

*واضاف «ابلغنا مسؤولي الجامعة فورا عن المشكلة، لكنهم لم يأتوا لأخذ الاوراق الا اليوم حين انتشر الخبر». وقالت صحيفة «رايزيغ نيبال» ان الاوراق حفظت في مبنى قديم، تتسرب فيه المياه من الانابيب واتهمت تريبهوفان التي تعتبر اكبر واقدم جامعة في البلاد بـ«الاهمال».*

*وتعذر الاتصال بأي من المسؤولين في الجامعة للحصول على تعليقهم حول الموضوع.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الإثنين 05 جمادى الأولى 1431هـ - 19 أبريل 2010م*
*تصفيق حاد.. الشيخ يلوح بيديه.. نساء ورجال بالبيرغر والفشار* *دعاة بارزون في السعودية نجوم على مسارح "المولات" التجارية*





جمهور من الجنسين يتابع المحاضرة

جدة – حسن حاميدوى
المكان هو أحد "المولات" بوسط جدة، عنوان المحاضرة "حلو نعيش بمسؤولية" والمحاضر هو الداعية المعروف سليمان الجبيلان. يعتلي الشيخ خشبة المسرح المقام في البهو المخصص للمحاضرة، موجة من التصفيق الحاد تجتاح المكان، يلوح الشيخ بيديه للجمهور ويظل واقفا حتى ينتهي التصفيق ثم يجلس.

عشرات المتطوعين في الحملة، يجمعهم زي موحد يبدأون بالانتشار في أطراف البهو لحفظ النظام وتوفير التسهيلات للحضور، هدوء نسبي يلف المكان قبل انطلاق المحاضرة لا يعكر صفوه سوى أصوات المحال المكتظة بالمتسوقين والتي تحيط بالبهو من كل مكان.

يبدأ الشيخ في المحاضرة ويشرع في تعريف المسؤولية وتوضيح معناها للجمهور المتكون من فئات مختلفة، أباء، أمهات مع أطفالهم، شباب من الجنسين، بعضهم كان يأكل البيرغر والشاورما وهو يستمع للمحاضرة، وآخرون فضلوا عبوات الفيشار والمياه الغازية، وفريق ثالث وهو الأغلب حرص على التركيز في المحاضرة التي استمرت ساعتين تخللتها استراحات وفواصل لمجسات حجازية. ختام المحاضرة شهدت تدافعا من الشباب الذين تحلّقوا حول الشيخ في شكل مجموعات والتقطوا معه صورا تذكارية.

مشهد من قاعة المسرح
هذا المشهد اعتاد عليه المتسوقون في "مولات" مدينة جدة منذ عدة أسابيع حيث يستمعون إلى محاضرات دينية يقدمها دعاة ومشايخ بارزون، وذلك ضمن حملة شاملة لتعزيز الأخلاق تديرها مؤسسة "ركاز" التي تهدف إلى تحفيز الافراد لتبني مكارم الأخلاق وتزكية النفس وتحصينها، بحسب القائمين عليها. 

وتختلف تلك المحاضرات عن نظيراتها في المساجد والمخيمات الدعوية، وتكفي زيارة واحدة لإحدى "المولات" التي تقام فيها تلك الفعاليات، لمعرفة البون الشاسع بين الخطابين والمتلقين في كلي المحاضرتين مع تطابق المقدم، حيث تقل مفردات التوبيخ تجاه المقصرين، ويتم التركيز على كيفية تطوير الذات، والعيش بمسؤولية في المجتمع، كل ذلك بأسلوب بعيد عن الطرح الوعظي المباشر.

محاضرات الحملة لاقت أصداء متباينة بين سكان مدينة جدة، ففي حين أشاد فريق بتلك الفعاليات واعتبرها وسائل مبتكرة للدعوة تقدم بأسلوب محبب ومبسط للنفس و تخاطب الآخرين لا سيما الشباب بلغتهم ولا تصطدم مع حماسهم، رأي آخرون أن تلك المحاضرات لن تجدي نفعا باعتبار انها تتخذ الأسواق وهي أماكن اللهو واللغط منطلقا لها، وشبهوها بالعروض المسرحية التي تقدمها المولات كوسيلة لجذب المتسوقين والمرتادين، بحسب وصفهم.
لا نقدم دروسا دينية
اعلان عن المحاضرات في شوراع جدة
وبالعودة إلى الأصداء المتباينة التي أحدثتها الحملة والانتقادات التي طالتها، قال أحمد عسيري مدير حملة "ركاز" في مدينة جدة، أن ما تقدمه الحملة يختلف عما يقدم في المساجد والمخيمات الدعوية، و أشار إلى أن هدف الحملة يتمثل في غرس القيم الايجابية في الشباب بطريقة احترافية تضمن وصول الرسالة بشكل أكبر.

وأضاف في حديث  "نحن لا نقدم درسا دينيا بقدر ما نقدم فعالية و لقاء جماهيريا، وينصب دورنا في الذهاب للشباب وعدم انتظارهم ليأتوا إلينا".

و فيما يتعلق، باقتصار مقدمي الفعاليات على المشايخ، أوضح عسيري أن جميع المقدمين هم من الرموز الإعلامية المعروفة مثل د.محمد العوضي، د.محمد العريفي، د.عائض القرني، محمد العفاسي، سليمان الجبيلان، الشيخ نبيل العوضي وغيرهم.

وتابع "هؤلاء لم نأت بهم لأنهم مشايخ بل لأنهم رموز إعلامية مشهورة، فعندما يراهم الجمهور في المول قطعا ستستوقفه تلك الرموز وهو المراد، استقطاب اكبر عدد من الجمهور بغرض نصحهم " .

ونفى عسيري تشبيه فعاليات "ركاز" بالعروض المسرحية التي تقدم لجذب المتسوقين، وأكد أن المولات التي تستضيف الفعاليات لا تتقاضي أجرا لقناعتها بأنها تقدمه خدمة مجتمع.

وأضاف "المحاضرة تقدم مساء كل خميس وهو توقيت يعتبر وقت ذروة للمتسوقين سواء أقيمت المحاضرة أم لم تقم، وهو ما يدحض شبهة استخدامنا كوسيلة للجذب".

تجدر الإشارة، أن "ركاز" هي مؤسسة إعلامية دعوية غير ربحية، تهدف إلى تعزيز الأخلاق في الدول العربية، وذلك عبر الإعلام الموجه لشرائح مستهدفة من خلال الحملات والبرامج إلاعلامية، أنشأها الداعية محمد العوضي في الكويت، ثم امتدت وافتتحت فروعا لها في كل من قطر، البحرين، الإمارات، الجزائر، الأردن واليمن، ومؤخرا في مدينتي جدة والرياض بالسعودية.

----------


## ابو طارق

*لثلاثاء 06 جمادى الأولى 1431هـ - 20 أبريل 2010م*
*5 مليارات تنفق سنويا على "السحر"* *أكاديمي سعودي: هناك مشعوذ لكل ألف شخص عربي*

**
****
**
**
***د. فهد بن عبد العزيز السنيدي***

*أكد أكاديمي سعودي أن الإعلام العربي في حملته ضد السحر والشعوذة قد أسهم إلى حد كبير في الحد منها، مشيرا إلى أن جملة ما ينفقه سكان البلاد العربية على ممارسات الشعوذة يصل إلى نحو 5 مليارات دولار سنويا، وأن هناك مشعوذا لكل ألف نسمة، وذلك بحسبما ما ورد في تقرير نشرته صحيفة"الشرق الأوسط" اللندنية

وقال أستاذ أستاذ المذاهب المعاصرة بجامعة الملك سعود د. فهد بن عبد العزيز السنيدي خلال محاضرة له في إدارة التربية والتعليم بنجران إن "الإعلام هو أداة تفاهم تقوم على تنظيم التفاعل بين الناس وهو الذي يكون في المجتمع المواقف والاتجاهات ويغير القناعات والسلوك كما يفعل التعليم، لكن الإعلام يسلك في ذلك أساليب التأثير غير المباشر والتي تبنى بطريقة تراكمية بطيئة بخلاف التعليم الذي يسلك الأسلوب المباشر بالمعلومة كما أن الإعلام يخاطب شرائح غير متجانسة في آن واحد بينما التعليم يقسم الخطاب حسب الشريحة، والإعلام له جمهور متعدد الدوافع والنظرات والثقافات بخلاف التعليم".

وأورد بعض الإحصاءات عن عدد الفضائيات الموجهة للمشاهد العربي، مستندا على تقرير من الاستخبارات الأمريكية (CIA) التي أشارت إلى وجود 13 ألف قناة في العالم، منها 7500 قناة مشفرة، و5500 مجانية، وفي العالم العربي 696 قناة تبث من 17 قمرا صناعيا، يشاهدها أكثر من 150 مليون مشاهد للقنوات المفتوحة، بينما 42 مليون للمشفرة، وبين أنه من ضمن القنوات الموجهة لنا 112 قناة فاضحة باللهجات العربية.

وقال إن من أهم أسباب الطلاق بحث الرجال عن فتيات بنفس مواصفات فتيات الفيديو كليب، مشيرا إلى أن الإعلام الإرهابي يقوم بعلاقة تواصلية لاغتصاب الخضوع وتنميط المجتمع، وفرض ما يريده من مواضيع للنقاش، ويختار لها الزمان المناسب والقضاء المناسب، مع تجهيز الآلات اللازمة للعنف الرمزي ومنها: برامج إعلامية مشحونة – كتاب شبه مثقفين - علماء دعاة مداهنون.

و لم يغفل السيندي الجانب الإيجابي للإعلام بقوله: "لا يمكن أبدا أن نغفل أن للإعلام دورا إيجابيا لدى بعض القنوات فقد كسر الإعلام كثيرا من حواجز الخوف في قلوب أمم مترددة في التعبير عن آرائها وتحطيم أغلال من الوهم المصنوع بسبب تسلط كثير من الأنظمة، ورفع مستوى الوعي العام للأحداث السياسية، ففي عام 2000م وهو عام الانتفاضة الأولى اعترف الكيان الإسرائيلي أن أشد أمر عليه هو الدور البارز للإعلام".*

----------


## ابو طارق

الثلاثاء 06 جمادى الأولى 1431هـ - 20 أبريل 2010م
شكوك حول إعلان H1N1 وباء عالميا *خبراء غربيون يقارنون بسخرية بين بركان آيسلندا و وباء الخنازير*






لقاح انفلونزا الخنازير المثير للجدل


بعدما اضطرت منظمة الصحة العالمية في وقت سابق من هذا الشهر للاعتراف بأنها بالغت في إجراءاتها لمواجهة ما وصفته بوباء h1n1 أو مرض أنفلونزا الخنازير ، جاءت السخرية المقارنة هذه المرة من قبل خبراء أوربيون وصفوا في وقت متأخر من مساء البارحة الاثتين ما يحدث من قبل أوربا في وصف التأثيرات والإجراءات التي اتخذت بأنها مبالغة لا تختلف عما قامت به الصحة العالمية فيما يخص وباء الخنازير .

التهكم اللاذع الذي اتهم أوروبا بالمبالغة في الإجراءات التي اتخذتها لمواجهة سحابة الرماد البركاني المنبعث من أيسلندا باسم "مبدأ الاحتياط" عكسه أيضا الرد الغاضب من شركات النقل الجوي التي فاقت خسائرها قرابة مليار يورو ، في مقدمة المنتقدين معتبرة الرد مبالغ فيه. و"شككت في مبررات العلماء حول خطر الجزيئات التي أدت إلى شل حركة الطيران وتعطيل مئات آلاف الركاب". ارتباك أوربي 
وكان مسؤول المنظمة الدولية للنقل الجوي (اياتا) جيوفاني بيزينياني قد أكد أن "الأوروبيين ما زالوا يستعملون نظاما يقوم على نموذج نظري بدلا من اتخاذ قرار على أساس وقائع ودراسة المخاطر". مضيفا " قرار إغلاق المجالات الجوية يجب أن يقوم على أساس وقائع وتبرره دراسة المخاطر".

ومن جهة أخرى وبعد سريان الشعور بالمبالغة مما سبب الخسائر الهائلة أعلنت العديد من الشركات المتضررة ( ألمانية على وجه الخصوص) أنها سبق وشككت خلال نهاية الأسبوع في جدوى إغلاق المجال الجوي وقامتا برحلات اختيارية بدون ركاب. وقد أكدتا أن طائراتهما "لم تتعرض "لأي ضرر" لدى عودتها". فيما وصف مدير اياتا الأمر "انه إرباك في أوروبا وفوضى أوروبية".

من جهته سخر جان دومينيك جولياني رئيس مؤسسة شومن وهي مركز أبحاث حول القضايا الأوروبية من القرارات المبالغ فيها ووصفها بأنها " ناجمة عن الخوف أكثر منها عن العلم".
وتساءل "من هو المسؤول الحقيقي؟ هل هو مبدأ الاحتياط الذي يدفع إلى الخوف ويرعب أصحاب القرار وينقل المسؤولية كاملة إلى السلطة العمومية التي باتت مربكة". "الصحة العالمية" تواجه نزع الثقة
على الجانب الأخر من المقارنة بدأ الانتقاد الحاد يتزايد حول الاحتياطات المبالغ فيها التي تدفع السلطات العمومية إلى اتخاذ إجراءات حظر تثير لاسيما في مجال الصحة والبيئة جدلا متناقضا في أوروبا منذ عدة سنوات وأبرزها الاتهام للحكومات الأوربية بالمبالغة في ردها على وباء أنفلونزا "الخنازير" بالانطلاق في برامج تلقيح واسعة النطاق تبين لاحقا أنها غير ضرورية في اغلب الأحيان بما أن الفيروس اقل عدوى مما كان متوقعا. فيما واجهت الحكومات انتقادات مشابهة في الماضي بشان التعامل مع أزمة جنون البقر أو خطر المواد المعدلة جينيا.

ونشرت صحيفة الحياة في عددها 15-4-2010 إشارة إلى انتشار واسع لمصطلح (أنفلونزا الخنازير غيت) Swine Flu Gate ، قائلة إن هذه التسمية شرعت بالظهور في بعض وسائل الإعلام العام عالمياً، خصوصاً المُدوّنات الالكترونية. والتقطها الإعلام العربي، الذي مال كثير منه للتعامل بنوع من التشفي، في ما لم يخف بعضه الآخر ميله لتصديق "نظرية المؤامرة" بخصوص مجريات وباء أنفلونزا الخنازير. إضافة إلى تشكيل لجنة تحقيق بشأن ضغوط شركات الأدوية العملاقة على قرارات تلك المنظمة. 

كل ذلك جعل من المبرر لدى الكثير أن يتم الحديث عن علاقة ما محتملة بين ما حدث من المنظمة العالمية وبين شركات الأدوية التي حققت المليارات من الأرباح من وباء الخنازير ، بل واستحضر الكثير مع تزامن اعتراف المنظمة بالمبالغة استحضروا الكثير مما قيل عن كون الوباء من صنع بشري . أرباح خيالية
وفي الإسكندرية تحديدا مال علماء "بيوفيجن الإسكندرية" للتروي، و إن ظهر ميل إلى اعتراف واقعي بأن شركات الأدوية العملاقة تمارس تأثيراً قوياً على قرارات المؤسسات العلمية عالمياً، مثل "منظمة الصحة العالمية". 

وتعليقا على ذلك لخص الاختصاصي في اللقاحات البروفسور جاك- فرانسوا مارتان وجهة نظره انطلاقا من العلاقة بين وبائي الطيور والخنازير قائلا "لا يستطيع أحد أن يتنبأ بمسار الأمور بالنسبة لفيروسات الأنفلونزا التي تغيّر تركيبها باستمرار. ربما لا يبدو كلامي مُطمئناً، لكني أعتقد أن بعض الأخطاء ستكرّر إذا حدث وباء مماثل. ربما يجب تغيير طريقة وضع درجات الوباء، لأن الانتشار الجغرافي لم يعد عاملاً حاسماً في صورة الوباء، في عالم محكوم بسرعة انتشار الميكروبات". 

يذكر أن العديد شركات الأدوية الكبري ـ مثل جلاكسو سميث كلارين البريطانية‏,‏ وسالوني أفنتيس الفرنسية ـ حققت أرباحا خيالية جراء الذعر الذي اجتاح العالم قرابة عام بسبب الخوف من هذا الوباء‏,‏ والحاجة إلي اللقاحات المضادة التي دفعت دول العالم إلي تخزين كميات هائلة منها‏,‏ أغلبها ذهب هدرا . الصحة العالمية: H1N1 مبالغة
وكانت المنظمة قد أكدت على لسان كيجي فوكودا، أكبر خبراء الأنفلونزا بمنظمة الصحة العالمية‏,‏ في اجتماع ضم‏29‏ خبيرا‏:‏ "إن مراحل إعلان الوباء في المنظمة الدولية أظهرت التباسا فيما يتعلق بالفيروس الذي ثبت في نهاية المطاف أنه ليس بالدرجة القاتلة نفسها التي عليها أنفلونزا الطيور‏".

مضيفا "المفاجأة الكبري كانت في اكتشاف أن جرعة واحدة من اللقاح المضاد كانت كافية ‏ في حين اعتمد معظم التخطيط علي الحاجة إلي جرعتين‏,‏ وهذا يعني حصول البلدان الأكثر فقرا علي إمدادات ضئيلة‏,‏ أو لم تتوافر لها أي إمدادات‏" .‏ وأضاف فوكودا - مبررا - " كان هناك التباس شديد حول مراحل ومستوى خطورة الفيروس‏."

يذكر أنه في الخامس من يناير المنصرم عقدت الجمعية البرلمانية لمجلس أوروبا (البرلمان الأوروبي) جلسة طارئة للتحقيق في التأثير الدعائي المبالغ التي مارستها شركات الصناعات الدوائية على الحملة العالمية لمنظمة الصحة العالمية لأنفلونزا الخنازير H1N1. وما نتج عن ذلك من تأثير على العلماء والجهات الرسمية المسؤولة عن معايير الصحة العامة لتحذير (ارعاب) هذه الحكومات"
ويذهب محللون إلى أن ماحدث من منظمة الصحة العالمية إلى الوصف بـ "كذبة وباء الأنفلونزا " واعتبارها واحدة من أكبر الفضائح الطبية في القرن" .

ويقول الدكتور وولفغانغ فودارغ ، وهو طبيب وعضو سابق في الحزب الاشتراكي الديمقراطي الألماني - البوندستاغ ، إن حملة الوباء "الكاذب" بدأت في مدينة مكسيكو ، عندما أصيب مائة أو نحو ذلك من حالات الأنفلونزا "طبيعية" وأعلن وقتئذ أن تكون بداية لتهديد جديد جائحة ، وإن كان هناك القليل من الأدلة العلمية التي تؤكد ذلك. 

وبالطبع كانت مشكلة الحكومات توقيعها على "عقود مختومة" تحت المضمونة سلفا ، ليكون منتجو اللقاحات واثقون من تحقيق مكاسب هائلة من دون أي مخاطر مالية.
وأوضح الدكتور فودارغ : "والضحايا بين الملايين من الناس الذين تلقوا المطعوم بلا داع يجب أن تتم حمايتهم قبل دولهم ، والإيضاحات العلمية المستقلة ينبغي أن توفر أدلة وطنية شفافية ، وإذا لزم الأمر، للمحاكم الأوروبية". استخلاص العبر 
وفي 12-4-2010 نقل عن مارغريت تشان مديرة منظمة الصحة العالمية قولها في افتتاح المؤتمر الذي يضم ممثلين عن 193 دولة أعضاء في المنظمة ومنظمات غير حكومية "نعمل على استخلاص العبر (..) حول طريقة تفاعل المنظمة والمجتمع الدولي مع الجائحة".

المنظمة العالمية التي تواجه أزمة نزع الثقة منها بعد ماحدث ومن اجل مزيد من الشفافية، طلب من الخبراء أن يذكروا أي تعاون سابق لهم مع القطاع الصيدلي، وسيتم رفع تقرير أولي قبل عقد الجمعية العامة لمنظمة الصحة العالمية في مايو على أن تسلم النتائج النهائية في يناير 2011. 

غير أن المنظمة بعد اعترافها بقي لها بعض الأوفياء مثلما يقول البروفسور جون اوكسفورد المتخصص في مركز أبحاث الفيروسات في المستشفى الملكي في لندن : " اعتقد أنهم برهنوا على قدرة على التحكم بالأمور، وينبغي لنا أن نشكرهم على الكثير" ويضيف "إن قسطا كبيرا من الانتقادات سياسي فحسب. لم يوجه أي عالم فيروسات نقدا لتصرف المنظمة".

----------


## ليلاس

*ملكة سبأ ..~*

*أبـــــو طارق ..~*

*تسلموون ع الأخباار ..*

*الله يعطيكم الصحة و العافية ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..}*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ملكة سبأ
ابوطارق
وانتوا بالف خير... ايامكم سعيده يارب
احسنتم ورحم الله والديكم
حوائجكم مقضيه بحق زينب بنت علي

----------

